# Is this a sign of feelings or are my ears tuned wrong?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

The history with my SO is long and complicated. 2 kids, together 12yrs, etc. Marriage never happened because something always happens but were engaged. 

Anyway, after MC and no real effort by either of us, she baled....down the street to a rental. Moved her just today. I have been trying hard to put my brain beyond it but I have to be honest that I still have feelings there, regardless of the pain. 

The night before she moved, she had a Bday party downtown with girlfriends and since it was snowing, they arranged a hotel room. She was very intent to tell the boys while I was in the room that she was going to spend the night with all girls, going out to eat, and all sleeping in a big bed. She is a very honest person and I really don't doubt her but the question is why did she feel the need to assert that she was spending the night with girls? She could have easily just skipped the details and told the boys she was going out. Maybe totally different motives here?

I know from her test in the trash can that she may have a UTI or something going on so that is a card for her. She has never been one to lie, actually to the point it can hurt her but....

Anyway, my man brain is confused by it all. Why would she move right down the street and why did she feel the need to make sure I knew that she was not going out with a man overnight? Could this just be her trying to keep my calm until she is out? 

I think my confusion here is that if this is really over, I would like to move on and date. However, I feel I could really hurt the relationship by dating, especially since she will be driving by my house plenty to see what is going on. 

The nutshell issue is that we were working towards building a new home on a large property. It has not moved forward fast enough for her. Supposed to be going in a year, it has been 3. Sheet happens. 

Regardless, I am building and moving, with or without her. The debate for me is whether I should even consider her in the picture...


----------



## cons (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds like she doesn't want to be considered in the picture any longer...

Perhaps something happened at GNO that triggered her decisiont o move out...

Perhaps the circumstances in the delays (marriage, house, etc.) gave her the impression that you really didn't want her in the picture...


These are all assumptions because the person you need to ask about being in the picture or not, is HER.


----------

